# How About A Rally In Virginia ???



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

There are some nice campgrounds in Virginia. Besides I smoke a good butt. So I am told.







Would like to meet some of you. I'm open for suggestions. I will help organize the social event.Just looking for ideas,comments,and so-forth.

Bobby Allen
P-Town Virginia


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

We're always willing to camp in VA. Just let me know when and where.

Mike


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We are camping at the Holiday Trav-l Park, VA Beach on the weekend of the 24th, at Grey's Point , Topping VA on Labor Day weekend, and Richmond, Sept 8th weekend for the NASCAR races. If any of those weekends work for you, please join us. We might be able to squeeze in on more weekend nearby in Sept, we still have availability in Oct and Nov. We are actually toying with the idea of camping over New Years Eve somewhere. Some friends of ours camped at the Holiday Trav-l Park last year and had a blast. Be watching out for something that we might be planning for the Nov 16th weekend, but that would be in lower PA.

We live in Williamsburg so we are not more than an hour away from each other. I was just working over in your area today. Hope we can meet sometime.

Darlene


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Depending on timing and location we should be up for another rally in VA.......I love the mountains.

Gary


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

We will be camping at bethpage campground the first weekend in november for the urbanna oyster festival. I dont know if they have anymore sites because I reservrd mine a couple of weeks ago and I am in overflow. The festival is awesome and the town is really cool. Call and see if they have any sites. You will have a great time. You dont even have to drive because the run a shuttle($0.25).
Labor day weekend we will be at North Landing beach park.Sounds like we need to get something going for next year.

Bobby Allen P-town va


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

October 11 kicks off the Suffolk Peanut festival with the Shrimp fest. Davis lakes campground is 2 min from the Festival. I,ve already got a site reserved.








Anyone going???


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

If y'all get a rally going for next year you can count on us. We are kind of busy for the rest of the year and my vacation time is running short.....we got the OB in the middle of march and this weekend will be our 10th trip in it.

It would be great to actually meet some of you people.

Stan


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey n2Striper, We're in Norfolk and camp at North Landing Beach all the time. Newport News is another good one in the fall, large sites, lots of nature. We are at Cherrystone Sept 7 - 9. I'll check into the Peanut Fest Weekend, we have a good time out there every year, but never camped. I also smoke a lot of meat, 100# Smithfield butts per cook, makes good BBQ!


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

We are interested, if the dates work for 08, I smoke a mean brisket myself. There is nothing like REAL bbq!.

I will follow this thread for updates.

Brian


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Don't know much about VA, except Williamsburg. Count us in if the camping isn't far from the NC -West line......


----------



## David of VA (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello all we would like to know about any outings in Virginia. We leave near Williamsburg, and have camped in Natural bridge, VA Beach and the Travl park. Lots of great places to camp
Just let us know because we are mapping out our 2008 camping outtings now
Merry Christmas to all and a Happy Holliday as well
The Havilands


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We are camping in Virginia Beach with a group over New Years. Anyone interested is welcome to join us.

Darlene


----------

